# 02 GOLF GTI VR6 6spd NO REVERSE



## wheeler7676 (Sep 11, 2008)

'02 Golf GTI VR6 6spd manual => lost reverse, happened while parked in level driveway, ~ 1yr ago. Experienced private shop had transmission out for engine/clutch work, didn't see anything wrong (seemed to shift okay on the shop floor), but after re-installation, same thing!!! NO REVERSE! Linkage looks/operates okay, pulled shift tower, looks okay...
1) Anyone had this happen/know what may be wrong?
2) Anyone know where I can find a scrap/sacrificial case (read, *REAL CHEAP*) so the shop can cut a window in it to see what's happening inside while installed in the car?

Thanks in advance, please advise. -David (???)


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You'll probably get better info in one of the VR6 or transmission forums.

I'm guessing they checked the linkage and forks, so it sounds like something internal (reverse idler?). If you're not going to crack it open yourself, a swap is probably your best option. There should be plenty of donors available.


----------

